# tourists, IE non fishermen.women



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

alright...so am I a D*CK or what?

when I am standing on the sand in St Auggie in the winter, it seems like every single snowbird that walks by has to stop and question my gear, my truck, what can be caught, etc...

What kinda reel is that, what about your rod, what kinda hooks do you use, what is for bait, do you keep what you catch, whats out there? WTFE

THIS ABSOLUTELY BUGS THE PISS OUT OF ME... its the F'n Atlantic Ocean...what do you THINK is out there?!? Do I look like I give two dumps in a bucket about what you used to do before you retired and started travelling with your wife in matching T shirts to Florida????


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL, I used to feel your pain when I lived in the resort community of the west coast...San Diego. Same thing all day long. Just leave me the eF alone!

At least you aren't getting the eco-loons. They used to call me a sinner for murdering fish. They threatened to cut my lines till I told them that's a sure path to an arse kicking. I'm big enough to make it believable and so never had to follow through  


Try this, make a little sign and put out behind you with the answers to all their questions. Should get some laughs and let it be known that you want your space  If that don't work, yell at them about the voices and aliens coming after you. I know they're just interested and enjoying their vacation, but it sucks the life force out us.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

[FYEP:--|ONT="Arial Black"][/FONT]


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

atleast you have nice people that are friendly and not a$$holes givin ya a hard time.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

I would trade with you anyday, i can be standing in the middle of the T with atleast 5 people on each side of me and the foreign tourist walking up ALWAYS ask me to take their picture. I even got a T-shirt made that said im not your tour guide so i wont take your picture and yet people now ask me to take a picture of my shirt. I cant win


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I get that all the time at the areas I fish. I don't mind. Most of the time they are just makin conversation, but there are times when the bit is that it's BEST not to pester me.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

just tell them your favorite number is purple....


----------



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

Let's see if I've got this. It is the middle of winter. You are fishing. And you are angry because people are taking an interest in what you are doing on a public beach. I, on the other hand, am stuck 500 miles from the coast, freezing my *** off, and nobody cares. Yeah, boy. You sure got it bad. Yessiree. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

*Tourist*

The tourirt and others, do not bother me at all. Just friendly conversation. I think Raymo is all wrong.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> atleast you have nice people that are friendly and not a$$holes givin ya a hard time.


Just what I was thinking. I have enough trouble with hicks,skinheads, and drunks that I'd love to have some ignorant badgery.


----------



## drzrider (Jan 19, 2010)

I was standing on a sand bar out in the water casting bait out, and a guy walked out to me to try to get me to sell amway or something similier. I kept moving and slinging 3 ounce weights, but he would not get the idea. I finally gave him a bogus e-mail address and told him to send me more info. I was with the inlaws so I couldn't get nasty with the guy.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

fish123 said:


> Just what I was thinking. I have enough trouble with hicks,skinheads, and drunks that I'd love to have some ignorant badgery.


Add Mexicans, Asians and Brothers to your list and you'll pretty much have the urban enviroment covered. Nearly a taste of everyone on this board too.
Raymo, some of those tourist ladies have got to be cuties, in t-shirts


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for lettin me vent... yeah, most are right... I do have it pretty good, but I guess when Im out there alone fishing, its to be alone..thanks for the ear mates!. :beer::fishing:


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

So this mid-age woman and hubby walk up to me on end of KB pier and she asks,"Wat kien a' fish is dat?" I reply nicely, "Bluefish". She says, "It looks green to me." " I say, "O.K. then, it's a Greenfish. And that one there is a brownfish, and that's a red one, and a yellow. Lets keep it simple, lady". Then she wants to know can she have one to paint? I say politely, "No". So it goes. Life is complicated.


----------



## steelhead32 (Jan 19, 2010)

im sorry if i ask but im just trying to be successful when i fish...i live about 4 hours from Ocean City but i never fish there i fish in the Outer Banks so i am a tourist...


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

On that Sign,

Questions-$1.00

Stupid Questions-$5.00

I'll decide which!


----------



## Bocajettyrat (Dec 8, 2010)

Brutal!!!!!!!!!! I get the old foggies down here that just watch what your doing, not saying a word. Next week there going to try and ban fishing on the beach your on at the city councle meeting.


----------



## Bigguy (Jun 2, 2005)

So the real question is are they going to ban fishing, or just ban a-holes that should get a life if he is bothered that badly by somebody asking him a question.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Bigguy said:


> So the real question is are they going to ban fishing, or just ban a-holes that should get a life if he is bothered that badly by somebody asking him a question.


I think you got the wrong idea about what happens. They aren't just asking one question, they're hammering you with questions. And it's not just one person, it's the flock passing by. I've had times where I literally talked the whole time I fished, answering questions, giving advice, etc. It's the same conversation 50 times with 50 different people. I wouldn't mind if it were one person every now and then, but it's just too much. So much it makes it hard to enjoy the fishing and have some piece of mind. Think of it as the paparazzi hounding celebrities. A couple questions or pictures wouldn't be bad, but it's the crowd that makes hard for you to do what you're doing.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

This is what is wrong with this country today.

If your that much of an prick introvert, Buy a bass boat and anchor in the middle of a farm pond somewhere in rural Alabama so no one will bother yall.

Give me a break!!


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

BITCH>>>BITCH>>>BITCH

If this is your biggest problem you don't know how great you have it...:fishing:


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I've started looking at it like this.*

It can be aggrevating at times, but vely vely rarely is the fishing so hot and heavy that I don't have time to answer them. I explain I'm fishing for anything that bites because if the government has its way, I will no longer be able to access these places due to closures. And they will no longer be able to stroll along the beach and ask questions because it will be closed to them also. Give them a few websites and tell them to look it up. The vast majority don't have a clue it's happening. I figure I need all the troops I can muster to help kick the governments ass. Does it do any good? Don't know, but it shore can't hurt. As fishermen/women, we don't need to alienate anyone by being arrogant if it can be helped. There are times when it becomes to much, as when the questions are clearly anti fishing, and you then deal with it. You can't make a friend, so go ahead and pissem off good.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Cabin Fever is one hell of a disease!!!! Spring will be here soon and we all can chill !!! :fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> This is what is wrong with this country today.
> 
> If your that much of an prick introvert, Buy a bass boat and anchor in the middle of a farm pond somewhere in rural Alabama so no one will bother yall.
> 
> Give me a break!!





smlobx said:


> BITCH>>>BITCH>>>BITCH
> 
> If this is your biggest problem you don't know how great you have it...:fishing:


LMAO........Thats why I fish the sand, but I really don't mind the questions...


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

Raymo so I assume you never in your life ever asked any boby any question? you must be born know how to fish. I wasnt as lucky as you man, my first time at obx I asked people a whole bunch of questions. Lucky me I none of the people I know at Obx are like you man.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I like the sign idea.  

Seriously, I fish the sand too, and on occasion in the summer or early fall, the beach is still filled with tourons who walk down the beach into ORV zones, etc and still ask. I don't mind answering questions even if they're repetitive. Unless I'm into catching hot'n'heavy its no big deal. AND, there are some cuties out there.  

There was one time, miles of beach all around me, this old fart, son of a beech, put his stuff down, right in front of my rods and lines and went in swimming. Now, I spoke to him politely but he ignored me and told me that it was his beach as much as mine. I looked around at all the beach that was EMPTY and wondered aloud. With a couple of expletives. I cast over him a couple of times so he'd get the message but then I packed up and left as I'd been on the beach most of the morning and day. Some people....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Raymo said:


> alright...so am I a D*CK or what?
> 
> when I am standing on the sand in St Auggie in the winter, it seems like every single snowbird that walks by has to stop and question my gear, my truck, what can be caught, etc...
> 
> ...


 Talking. Better than tweet. Might grow a fisherman. 


skunk king said:


> LOL, I used to feel your pain when I lived in the resort community of the west coast...San Diego. Same thing all day long. Just leave me the eF alone!
> 
> At least you aren't getting the eco-loons. They used to call me a sinner for murdering fish. They threatened to cut my lines till I told them that's a sure path to an arse kicking. I'm big enough to make it believable and so never had to follow through
> 
> ...


 So WE keep losing places to fish. Tourons bring $$$$$$$$$$. More than WE DO. 


fish123 said:


> Just what I was thinking. I have enough trouble with hicks,skinheads, and drunks that I'd love to have some ignorant badgery.


 Thats just wrong.


HStew said:


> So this mid-age woman and hubby walk up to me on end of KB pier and she asks,"Wat kien a' fish is dat?" I reply nicely, "Bluefish". She says, "It looks green to me." " I say, "O.K. then, it's a Greenfish. And that one there is a brownfish, and that's a red one, and a yellow. Lets keep it simple, lady". Then she wants to know can she have one to paint? I say politely, "No". So it goes. Life is complicated.


 Lots more traffic and people since I was born in 58. Most back then would help in a heartbeat. Now it seems our kids are stupid enough to walk into a mall fountain because TECH had their mind. Fishing is the Freeist thing you can do. Leave your phone home. Learn to talk to people. Face to Face has worked for 10K years. Smile and deal with TOURISTS. They complaine and you lose a place to fish. Look in to it.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

If you get tired of tourist questions and don't want to seem rude, just stick some earbuds in your ears and pretend to listen to some music. Works great on the pier.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

racewire20 said:


> This is what is wrong with this country today.
> 
> If your that much of an prick introvert, Buy a bass boat and anchor in the middle of a farm pond somewhere in rural Alabama so no one will bother yall.
> 
> Give me a break!!



I AGREE 100%. 

Peace, Bill:fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> This is what is wrong with this country today.
> 
> If your that much of an prick introvert, Buy a bass boat and anchor in the middle of a farm pond somewhere in rural Alabama so no one will bother yall.
> 
> Give me a break!!


Hey Rick, it is Febuary now tell us how you really feel...........HAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> This is what is wrong with this country today.
> 
> If your that much of an prick introvert, Buy a bass boat and anchor in the middle of a farm pond somewhere in rural Alabama so no one will bother yall.
> 
> Give me a break!!





bstarling said:


> I AGREE 100%.
> 
> Peace, Bill:fishing:


How is pestering people for answers the right thing to do? In my opinion, this is what is wrong with the country today, people feel entitled for someone else to provide something they want(information in this case). If some want to fish in peace, that's their business. And it doesn't make them rude and inconsiderate. In fact, I argue the inconsiderate person is the one demanding answers for their questions, especially when it's obvious they're bothering the fisherman. If the fisherman does answer, it's an act of kindness on his part. If he doesn't, then that's his business. We're not entitled to the knowledge they have and they don't have to share it. 

Courtesy cuts both ways.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Now, see......This is a prime example of speaking before thinking. Before you respond, I will not give you the pleasure of a pissing contest!! 
Without doing any research, I'd bet you guys have posted a question or two on this board. If that's the case, how would ya feel if I was a total prick and blew you off with some condescending answer that made you feel like a total moron for even entering my space? 
I would like to thank all the kind people that obliged me with a piece of their wisdom throughout the years. Unlike some, I was not fortunate enough to exit the womb with all the knowledge and facts for all of life's questions . 
I personally would like to thank my grandfather for his patients and forgiving nature through all the years. Without him I would have known nothing of hunting and fishing. To a few here, thanks for the information and tips that improved my cast by 200'. Thanks to some for guiding me to the right reel for my needs. To others for letting me know about tournaments or get togethers.
Thanks to the rest, for the kindness of allowing me be in your circle of friends and family.

*Thanks for everyone's kindness*, an attribute disappearing at a rapid pace


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

1-word answers are the best way to get people to stop asking questions


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> How is pestering people for answers the right thing to do? In my opinion, this is what is wrong with the country today, people feel entitled for someone else to provide something they want(information in this case). If some want to fish in peace, that's their business. And it doesn't make them rude and inconsiderate. In fact, I argue the inconsiderate person is the one demanding answers for their questions, especially when it's obvious they're bothering the fisherman. If the fisherman does answer, it's an act of kindness on his part. If he doesn't, then that's his business. We're not entitled to the knowledge they have and they don't have to share it.
> 
> Courtesy cuts both ways.


If I were you I would be happy somebody was dumb enough to think you knew what you are talking about and asked you a question...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

interesting


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Cdog said:


> If I were you I would be happy somebody was dumb enough to think you knew what you are talking about and asked you a question...


gonna need some ointment for that BURN.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

WOW is it spring yet....


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> WOW is it spring yet....


I sure hope so. It'll give the bruises and cuts some of these guys put on their wives time to heal. Good lord, some folks need to start fishing in the winter or find another hobby, even rod building could help. Unreal.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

skunk king said:


> I sure hope so. It'll give the bruises and cuts some of these guys put on their wives time to heal. Good lord, some folks need to start fishing in the winter or find another hobby, even rod building could help. Unreal.


i would fish, but i figured you caught em all!


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

rattler said:


> Talking. Better than tweet. Might grow a fisherman.
> 
> So WE keep losing places to fish. Tourons bring $$$$$$$$$$. More than WE DO.
> 
> ...










How is what I said wrong. I believe the OP said much worse things than that.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

*I get it man*

I really get it...it gets way frustrating at times. Don't get me wrong, i want to be the best ambassador for Christ, Alaska, and my town as possible. But i am only human. 
This is gonna be long i just know it.. I live in a fishing/tourist town. We have one of the longest spits(Geographical term)in the world. The surf fishing is great at the very end. It draws in state and out of state fisherman and beach walking tourists galore 
Tourists just walking: It's kinda neat when tourists from all over the world come up and talk with me. And when i catch almost any fish, but more so the big ones, they get excited. They all want to snap off photos and even get me to take their pic. with the fish. I don't know how to act somtimes being the center of attention, but it's kind of a neat feeling at times.
One real annoying thing is when they walk up in a group and stand right in the way of the cast. i'd rather fish and talk, then just stand there with my pole in my hand. 
Now i have to say this much; i'm one of a small handfull of distance surf casters in the entire state. I get bigger and more unusual fish as a result. So this plays into all the extra attention i receive and how the day as a whole plays out.

In state tourists are the worst. It goes like this. What cha fishing for? I'm targeting halibut. They say one of two things every time. 1) "you can catch them here?" and although i have an arsenal of smart alick answers, i just reply with a simple.. yes. 2) some will say "you can't catch halibut here". That's when i just want to give them brush off. But i hold fast and just say "i get one every once in a while."
Tourist that fish: Large imigrent families drive 225 miles from Anchorage to fish the spit. They use 6-8' salmon rods and tend to keep every fish they catch. Mostly very friendly, they stay in their area, and always will take the fish you don't want. They don't catch halibut, cause they can't get out far enough. Halibut is the only fish that has a limit(2 p/day). The only thing that miffs me is they will keep the tiniest of flounder... they are fishing them out. i don't think they understand what they are doing.
Back to the distance aspect. Ok i wind up catching fish that others can't. Low and behold there's always sombody that want's to crowd my spot. In fact one day i just wanted to see how far the interloper types would follow me down the beach. With my beach cart in tow, i had the people w/their wally world 6' speacials that thought i had all the best spots streached out 1/4 of a mile down the beach. LOL
There are times when a kid of a tourist wants to fish, but can't for lack of gear. Seems their parents didn't know they had a up and coming fisherman in the family. Well i always have plenty of extra poles and such to get them going. It's great to see some kid that never caught a fish get his first one. And the kids parents are always so greatfull. Just makes my day every time this happens.
Having the only beach cart. It loaded with all my surf casting stuff makes folks think i know what i'm doing. i'm the magnet in more ways than one, when i'm fishing the spit. It's a joy most times ....but man o man i have my moments too, with the endless line of tourists and the same ole questions.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

:fishing:


bstarling said:


> I AGREE 100%.
> 
> Peace, Bill:fishing:


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Fishing Politician--Like it or not, you are a representitive of your sport to the public. These are usually voters or friends or family of voters who protect and preserve your sport. - turon fisherman- LEW in Knoxville,Tn.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

this thread is making me laugh keep it up
if you don't want people to ask you questions fish on private properity, a boat, or stay at home and fish for trouser trout.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Irratation Level depends on how good she looks.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

When I was a grommet in Hawaii, I used to get crazy and run all the stupid Haole's (tourists) out of town. When I was a grown man living in Oregon, and the boys out at "Da Point" (a surf spot) ran this stupid Haole out of town, I learned a big lesson...... Karma's a B*tch.

Now, I try to be friendly to everyone who is friendly to me. Not trying to preach, just my .02

God can spring get here soon enough?


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> gonna need some ointment for that BURN.


 guess you need someone to bait your hook for you too dont ya? happy someone is dumb enough to think I know what I am talking about by fishing on the beach and _not_ talking to anyone? quite the reach there junior...



racewire20 said:


> This is what is wrong with this country today.
> 
> If your that much of an prick introvert, Buy a bass boat and anchor in the middle of a farm pond somewhere in rural Alabama so no one will bother yall.
> 
> Give me a break!!


Dont worry, you really dont need company to pee, I promise



speedee said:


> Raymo so I assume you never in your life ever asked any boby any question? you must be born know how to fish. I wasnt as lucky as you man, my first time at obx I asked people a whole bunch of questions. Lucky me I none of the people I know at Obx are like you man.


actually, I read...and ask family and friends...not bother someone who may actually be enjoying some peace and quiet



Bigguy said:


> So the real question is are they going to ban fishing, or just ban a-holes that should get a life if he is bothered that badly by somebody asking him a question.


one or two people stop -- no issue... every single snowbird -- gets very annoying


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Beginning to see why "Fisherman" got a bad Rep. Reading some of the posts above, it appears a lot of "Fishermen" do not want to encourage or enlighten others. Those that want peace and quiet do not need to fish piers or other public areas. It's a big ocean and plenty of places where you can be alone.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

fish123 said:


> I have enough trouble with hicks,skinheads, and drunks that I'd love to have some ignorant badgery.


I thought the hicks, skinheads, and drunks were ignorant badgery?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not a real "people person", but some of you need to get some perspective...

There are millions of people who probably would have loved to have lived long enough to be pestered by a member of the PUBLIC in a PUBLIC place. And there are millions of others who put a gun in their mouth, rather than trying to give the world insight into just how TRULY miserable they really were.

If you can't just man up an tell someone that they are bothering you, then you don't have a thing to say. Don't tell US about it. Honesty is a function of courage, and the lack of either is an indication of cowardice. If you don't like talking to inquisitive people, deal with it on the spot, or else just shut the hell up.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Fishbreath said:


> I like the sign idea.
> 
> Seriously, I fish the sand too, and on occasion in the summer or early fall, the beach is still filled with tourons who walk down the beach into ORV zones, etc and still ask. I don't mind answering questions even if they're repetitive. Unless I'm into catching hot'n'heavy its no big deal. AND, there are some cuties out there.
> 
> There was one time, miles of beach all around me, this old fart, son of a beech, put his stuff down, right in front of my rods and lines and went in swimming. Now, I spoke to him politely but he ignored me and told me that it was his beach as much as mine. I looked around at all the beach that was EMPTY and wondered aloud. With a couple of expletives. I cast over him a couple of times so he'd get the message but then I packed up and left as I'd been on the beach most of the morning and day. Some people....


You should have chummed for shark.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Almost as bad as when my daughter was about 5 years old and we were surf fishing at dusk when I hooked a small hammerhead shark that my daughter reeled in. I was taking pictures of my daughter and the 2' long hammerhead when a woman asked my daughter where she caught her fish at ? My daughter had an expression on her face that I really can not describe other than , , my daughter turned towards the surf and said right out there. The woman looked at me as if my daughter had lied to her and I said yes just about 50 feet out more or less. She left with a shocked look on her face. I generally do not mind people stopping and talking but sometimes some people can be a pain.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

boomer said:


> Almost as bad as when my daughter was about 5 years old and we were surf fishing at dusk when I hooked a small hammerhead shark that my daughter reeled in. I was taking pictures of my daughter and the 2' long hammerhead when a woman asked my daughter where she caught her fish at ? My daughter had an expression on her face that I really can not describe other than , , my daughter turned towards the surf and said right out there. The woman looked at me as if my daughter had lied to her and I said yes just about 50 feet out more or less. She left with a shocked look on her face. I generally do not mind people stopping and talking but sometimes some people can be a pain.


Now thats a "heres your sign" moment. lol

I can think of so many funny things to say


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Believe me it was hard not to bust out laughing. The woman never did believe the shark came from the surf. The next evening my daughter caught 88 sand sharks in an hour in the same spot. All about 8 to 14 inches long, most of the time she was catching 2 at a time. We had 2 rods out and all I was doing was taking sharks off the hook, rebaiting telling her where to cast and answer 100's of questions , from her as well as folks walking the beach. Folks were amazed that she could cast as well as she could and that the surf was full of small sharks. Heard a lot of dumb questions during that hour,too.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

boomer said:


> Believe me it was hard not to bust out laughing. The woman never did believe the shark came from the surf. The next evening my daughter caught 88 sand sharks in an hour in the same spot. All about 8 to 14 inches long, most of the time she was catching 2 at a time. We had 2 rods out and all I was doing was taking sharks off the hook, rebaiting telling her where to cast and answer 100's of questions , from her as well as folks walking the beach. Folks were amazed that she could cast as well as she could and that the surf was full of small sharks. Heard a lot of dumb questions during that hour,too.


Raising that girl right! My daughter is 19 months so we'll see if she has the fishing bug. She can throw a ball better than most boys already, so I'm optimistic. 

I love pulling in sharks next to the tourons. I had a couple this summer out swimming where I was fishing. Of course they wanted to swim near the point and in the middle of everyone's lines. They bolted when they saw me hook into a 4 footer


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I believe most of these "tourons" go straight from the beach and asking dumb questions to answering dumb questions on the "Jaywalking" part of the Jay Leno show !!!! My question is " How do they survive from sunrise to sunset ?"


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

HStew said:


> I believe most of these "tourons" go straight from the beach and asking dumb questions to answering dumb questions on the "Jaywalking" part of the Jay Leno show !!!! My question is " How do they survive from sunrise to sunset ?"


Some of those "tourons" are just nice people who are genuinely interested in learning something about something that they don't have the first clue about. And, logically, there is no better way to find something out, than to ask the people who are doing the thing that you are curious about. It is the most basic form of curiosity, and has a certain (admirable) child-like quality about it. Aside from that, it would appear that some people are too stupid to realize that we, as human beings, are social creatures. That being said, you really never know who you are going to meet, or what opportunities will present themselves, just through simple conversation. I guess that's why some of us are more successful in life, than others. Even that idiot "touron" might turn out to be someone useful. (personal experience speaking)

Christ, almighty, . I wonder how many of you have been the idiot at the other end of the insult. I am sure that to know that would be VERY enlightening. 




Raymo said:


> alright...so am I a D*CK or what?


Yes, you are. No question about it. Obviously, that was the question that didn't need asking.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

boomer said:


> Believe me it was hard not to bust out laughing. The woman never did believe the shark came from the surf. The next evening my daughter caught 88 sand sharks in an hour in the same spot. All about 8 to 14 inches long, most of the time she was catching 2 at a time. We had 2 rods out and all I was doing was taking sharks off the hook, rebaiting telling her where to cast and answer 100's of questions , from her as well as folks walking the beach. Folks were amazed that she could cast as well as she could and that the surf was full of small sharks. Heard a lot of dumb questions during that hour,too.


Are you Sure it was a Hammer Head and Not a Bonnet head Shark?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I read all the comments about what others would do, say, or place in the sand near where you are. Kinda rude and abrasive. If I were you, I'd simply tell them this, (I'm fishing! I'm fishing by myself! Get it? .....BY MYSELF.....have a nice day!) This would be a short,sweet way of telling them to get lost so you can get back to your fishing "by yourself".


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

*Thank you*



wannabeangler said:


> I read all the comments about what others would do, say, or place in the sand near where you are. Kinda rude and abrasive. If I were you, I'd simply tell them this, (I'm fishing! I'm fishing by myself! Get it? .....BY MYSELF.....have a nice day!) This would be a short,sweet way of telling them to get lost so you can get back to your fishing "by yourself".



Or when they start talking to you on days that you want to be left alone...you can say"thank you" repeat as long as they keep standing there. Just for fun add a foriegn accent...use your arms alot...bow a bunch...but keep smiling and saying only the word "thankyou"....lol.I crack myself up.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Sometimes tourist are very entertaining. I was fishing in the OBX one sunny day, a nice lady comes walking out of an ocean front cottage with something in her had. It turned out to be one of the little hermit crabs they sell in the beach crap shops. She walks very decidedly to the ocean and releases the poor little critter "Back to the Wild" by placing it in the surf. She then turns and smiles at me with the satisfied expression that someone that has done something wonderful. I didn't have the heart to tell her it was a land crab and she just drowned the thing.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder how long some of you would last at Seagull pier in the summer?My guess would be until the first bus with tourist come by.. There nothing like fifty people asking the same questions all day long.I really don't mind Until they start picking up are custom heavers asking did the pier put this here for everybody or grab my avet on my fighting rod and start reeling my bluefish in saying Hey you got a fish on ... Ican handle the question just as long as they don't touch my stuff..


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

*Just Love Widows*

For years I have been fishing in Florida off the beach during the wintertime, 2 rods in sand spikes...a cart with a seat, ....just sitting there waiting for something to happen....along comes a nice sweet lady...and she says..."what are you fishing for?"....I am an older gentleman in my mid 70's says "I'm not really fishing"...and they usually say "what are the fishing rods for"....and I reply....."they are my props"..."I just put them out so you sweet ladies will stop and talk with me" .....Some have even said...."my...isn't that a great fishing line"

So use a bit of honey....and the world will turn out better then it is now....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

nomadfl said:


> For years I have been fishing in Florida off the beach during the wintertime, 2 rods in sand spikes...a cart with a seat, ....just sitting there waiting for something to happen....along comes a nice sweet lady...and she says..."what are you fishing for?"....I am an older gentleman in my mid 70's says "I'm not really fishing"...and they usually say "what are the fishing rods for"....and I reply....."they are my props"..."I just put them out so you sweet ladies will stop and talk with me" .....Some have even said...."my...isn't that a great fishing line"
> 
> So use a bit of honey....and the world will turn out better then it is now....


You didn't say anything sweet when *I* met you and Bob...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fishnuttz said:


> Ican handle the question just as long as they don't touch my stuff..


That I can agree with... No touchy!


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

*Touch my stuff*

Not even going to go there.........flying....,or fishing


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I probably don't get out enough to get sick of the questions, and even when I do tire of them, I hate to be abrasive. 

It does seem that different etiquette applies to different places. It's a no no to bother fisherman in some areas, and most people know and respect that, tourons are usually set straight (respectfully the first time) in those areas.

If I really am out there to "get away" and be by myself I will generally go fishing at night-- it's much more peaceful and people are less likely to intrude on your space in the dark.

Other wise, if I'm fishing mid day in a very public area, I expect to be approached and, as stated earlier, I go overboard to not be abrasive. I just don't want to send that "tourist" home with the idea -- wow, fisherman from so and so locale sure are nasty. 

Let's face it-- a great many people vacationing are there to relax and want to mingle with others-- and often assume fisherman are there for the same purpose of relaxing as well-- I am not a huge social animal and don't care for going overboard with the small talk, but I'm not so anti-social that I can't be bothered to exchange a few pleasantries.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

TimKan7719 I am sure it was hammerhead, we have caught both .


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mark, this doesn't pertain to you post. I would like to know something. 
If we are not a local to a particular area, are we not tourist, aka "tourons" ourselves?

The anti social behavior some of you apparently express is not just a fishing problem. It seems to becoming a norm in the world today. It sux and one day a lot of you will wonder why no-one likes you or includes you in any activities. Some of you will have your opinions changed when you have children and I guess the rest will be bitter old curmudgeons!! 

These people are probably just trying to be friendly and have a true curiosity in your hobby. *BE NICE* for a change


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> Mark, this doesn't pertain to you post. I would like to know something.
> If we are not a local to a particular area, are we not tourist, aka "tourons" ourselves?
> 
> The anti social behavior some of you apparently express is not just a fishing problem. It seems to becoming a norm in the world today. It sux and one day a lot of you will wonder why no-one likes you or includes you in any activities. Some of you will have your opinions changed when you have children and I guess the rest will be bitter old curmudgeons!!
> ...


I agree 100% Until they pick up my fusion mag with my customized avet


----------

